# Answer me or tell me where to go



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Picked up our new Hymer 504 B class. Decided to do research before committing to any media packages. We think we need a radio (not fitted to van but wiring there) and I am partial to digital radio with iPod connection, missus wants a TV with the option to watch videos - we've not had one in the last 20 years of travelling so perhaps my appeal is waning, have not toured abroad for 10 years but no reason why we shouldn't go on 3 week EU tours now, Internet connection would be useful but not essential, tend to use site facilities but likely to change to more CLs in the future, and may want a satnav. Don't want a reversing camera and we dont think we need bluetooth telephone. On the one hand, would like an integrated package for ease of use but on the other hand, separate packages might be beneficial so we can upgrade in time or in case a bit develops a fault. Budget will be a factor but for now we have an open mind on costs.

So we'd welcome advice on what to have or where to go to get professional, unbiased advice from a reputable company who could instal.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

IF you want to venture abroad and would like TV or radio then digital radio is a non-starter as it will only work in the UK, the system elsewhere is different and not compatible.

Digital TV can be accessed in the UK via a Freeview box and normal aerial, but that will not give UK channels in France or anywhere else. You might be able to pick up French TV as that is now digital but again I am not sure it is compatible.......

Where to go? Not something I would advise on - if you want a Satellite TV (and possibly internet access) then VanBitz did a superb job for us, but others will also have recommendations that may be more local to you, since the Wirral to Taunton is a fair trek......

Satnav in my opinion is best separate since having all in one means that if one section is outdated then the rest may need replacing too - so budget may get hit again......

We have an Alden satellite system which works well in the UK and France and do not try to listen to UK radio, other than via the satellite dish and TV. The Satnav is separate (TomTom with largest screen possible).

On journeys we plug an iPod into the (analog) vehicle radio and use that for podcasts, music or recorded radio broadcasts - it works for us.

Dave


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Dave just about hits the nail on the head, there. Can't add much, really


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

How about getting a satellite system fitted and getting the TV sound played through the radio speakers,there are a few ways of doing this,either getting a bluetooth head unit and using a bluetooth transmitter plugged into the TV headphones socket.

Or you could hardwire from the TV headphones out to the aux in of the head unit or do what I used to do with a sky box which had red and white phono out connectivity-hard wire them into red and white phono in on the head unit(best sound quality I ever had through some good pioneer speakers).You will have to check the connectivity options on the head unit,TV and sat box beforehand obviously,they are all different.

There are lots of radio channels via satellite,I enjoy listening to them and am prepared to install equipment to enable that.Be aware if travelling abroad that the satellite footprints are changing in the near future and it will be more difficult to lock on to astra the further south you go.

I agree with DaveP that a separate satnav is the way to go,that way it will be easily upgradable.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Can recommend Leisure Power in Warrington for equipment and advice. They supplied fitted our manual satellite dish, 2nd solar panel and sine wave inverter. Prices were good and work superb, we would happily use them again if we need anything else fitted. Oh, btw they are a 400 miles drive for us!!


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

No arguments about any of the above advice except to say that digital terrestrial TV is available in most of euroland (not in Netherlands, they are totally satellite) as long as the set has the country options. Ours does and works fine. Now all we need to do is learn the languages.

By the way "meteo" on French TV is a handy way of checking the local weather.

Gary.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Bearing everything you said you wanted on your wishlist and that you were also conscious of you budget , I would recommend that you buy an Xtron media pack for about £240 . Fits the radio slot in your van, has Radio, T.V, Cd/ DVD player, 7" Touch Screen , Sygic Sat Nav, Bluetooth. Inputs for I Pod, Mp3, Cameras, memory sticks, Audios and others. We've had this cheapie Chinese set in the van for over two years now and it hasn't missed a beat, the sat Nav was great in France. The sound quality is just not as good as the high quality CD/Radio it replaced but all things considered , if it broke, I would buy another one.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Most definitely a satnav . . . Saves arguments & trying to look at a map whilst driving. I prefer TomTom but others will suggest other (inferior) makes :wink:


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

You can get a TV that had a digital freeview reciever, a freesat receiever, DVD playerm faility to record, play CDs and MPs files on a stick or card all in one unit. Avtex to name one.

A basic radio with an MP3 input will give you the option to play your ipod when travelling. You can also play the TV through the car stereo speakers if you have them in the van and can keep the stereo on long enough.

Sat nav. get one but trust it as much as you would an person with a masked and a bag marked SWAG and get a map as well and check the route its sending you before setting off, Nothing pleases the other half more than your 300 quid "toy" (as they call them) taking you down a goat track.

Phill


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Brock.

We had an alarm fitted by "Good Motoring" in Colwyn Bay, they also fitted an external aerial as with the original one the reception was terrible. I am sure they could advise on what you are looking for.

They are media specialists and I was very pleased with the work done and the price. They also do a lot of work for Threeways motorhomes at Abegele.

Cheers Sid


----------

